# Need "Funky" veggies



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 1, 2008)

Going to make a long story short.........

My BIL of 13 years does not like my cooking (bbq) nor I his (cooking bags and cans). About five years ago it came to a head when it was their turn for Thanksgiving and I was asked to bring "..Iced Tea, _just_ the tea.."  I bit my tongue and brought Peach flavored ice tea  After the food was on the table, my BIL asked me to carve the turkey. It was so over done and dry, that all I had to do was 'shake' the carcass, which I did, and the meat fell off onto the plate. That led to a three year hiatus of neither going to the others for holiday or any meals.*

The past two years we more or less came to an unwritten rule....go to the others house, shut your mouth, eat what you want and then go home. Usually his two sons w/family and my brother are also there, so that's why the 'truce', just to keep peace.

I was just informed by my SIL that it's 'our' turn for Thanksgiving.._again._ Ok fine. Then at the end of the conversation, I hear my BIL chime in, "Tell him not to cook any funky vegetables, like asparagus, because we won't eat them"!!! 

We always cook some of the traditional fare....mashed taters, green bean casserole, cranberry jelly and I always throw in something different, like sweet potato casserole, some broccoli w/cheese sauce, chunky orange, nut and cranberry salad, etc. Nothing 'funky'!!

Alrighty   I'm already planning on grilled leeks and yellow beets in the skin with honey glaze, possibly some grilled bacon wrapped brussel sprouts. *Any other 'funky' veggies I should consider?*

* I know, I know...I don't help matters either


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2008)

Celery root and jicima are sure to freak him out.


----------



## deelady (Sep 1, 2008)

Turnip mashed potatoes!! MMMM so good but sounds strange to others!


----------



## Constance (Sep 1, 2008)

How about edamome, aka edible soybeans?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

This is how you do it:                                                    
"We're having Thanksgiving dinner. This is what we're having. They're will be plenty, if you'd like to share our meal with us. If you have any dietary needs, you're welcome to bring them. As you are family I would like you to come, but will understand if you've made other plans."  PERIOD. No room for misunderstanding or sourpuss faces with that.                                       
Remember the rule: *You can please some of the people some of the time...... *(but never your BIL)    

And if they decide not to come, you're off the hook, and plenty of left overs to share with *us. *hint, hint. I'd go for those 'funky' veggies!                                                


​


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 1, 2008)

daikon, lotus root, hearts of palm, fava beans...


----------



## QSis (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL!  Good one, Connie!

How about stuffed artichokes?  Or steamed artichokes served with melted garlic butter?

Fried okra?

The thing is, that I love everything mentioned so far!

How do you prepare the brussels sprouts, Butcher?  Steam the sprouts first, then wrap and grill?

Lee


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 1, 2008)

QSis said:


> How do you prepare the brussels sprouts, Butcher?  Steam the sprouts first, then wrap and grill?
> 
> Lee



I give them a quick nuke, just to give them a jump start. Season with the rub du jour, wrap with bacon and grill indirect until the bacon is done. If the bacon is too fatty, I'll pre-cook that a little bit as well.


----------



## QSis (Sep 1, 2008)

Yumm, Butcher!  I would love those, maybe cut the big ones in half, as appetizers!

Lee


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

how about joining in a thanksgiving invocation, "prayer" whatever you want to call it and thank them for being a part of your extended crazy family and how much you appreciate them and just watch their faces.......inform them that funky relatives are on the menu and how much you  enjoy having them..........bury the hatchet.......believe me........I know all about it........you can't choose your family.......they are a packaged deal from a higher being with a sense of humor........laugh and accept them and of course you make a better turkey!!!


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

what about reservations at a restaurant?  

who says thanksgiving has to be turkey anyway?  the settlers most probably ate fish and squash, which were easy for them to get.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 1, 2008)

I made a mashed sweet potato casserole with bourbon and pecans once that had the plain janes running for the hills....
But I liked it. 
More for me!


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2008)

That sounds delicious Suzi.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe I'll invite YOU then next time..... 
I was eating it for a week!!!!! 
 
Here it is if you'd like.... but I swear the recipe included toasted pecans....
oh well.. maybe I invented it. It was over 5 years ago.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2008)

Yummm


----------



## babetoo (Sep 1, 2008)

tradationhere is thanksgiving dinner at my house. it is boring for me as they always want the same old stuff. no challenge for the cook. last year i did make the sweet potatoe cassorle i found. they loved it. i do make what they want and just make one more "funky" vegatable. last year bacon and parm. cheese brussel sprouts. dil loved them so much i made again for her bday dinner . tradation is a hard thing to buck                        babesorry spell check is not working.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

i don't think so. not if i am the one cooking.  does your family eat leftovers, babetoo ?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 1, 2008)

yes they certainly do. i usually send care packages home with them. so they can have that turkey sandwich at midnight. 

babe


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 1, 2008)

How about some mashed rutabaga with butter s&p my family  loves them and they are funky!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, AAB, you, or someone else, has already mentioned the "funky" ones I would have added to the list.  It's hard to imagine asparagus being on the "funky list"   I'd say the funkiest one mentioned is the edamame - - not because it IS funky - just funky at Thanksgiving!  LOL  And make sure you get the kind IN the shells - that should send him screaming into the night!

OR - you could just have tacos that night!


----------



## giggler (Sep 2, 2008)

Ruhbarb pie..

Children love it, my SIL last year said " this tastes like Colf Syrup" as she was having her 2nd large piece...

I laughed so hard, and now I am the official "pie guy" for next year!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Lizannd (Sep 2, 2008)

*This is FAMILY and they are your guests.  Would you knowingly*

prepare food that your friends dislike when you have them over.  Certainly the memu is up to you and how you cook your food is up to you but they are your guests and they are FAMILY.  I have prepared extra dishes for holiday dinners simply because I like to try different things and the more adventurous eaters are willing,  but I always make sure I have the safe, tried and true available also.  It's more work but it is for a Family Holiday. And memories are made from family traditions.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just remembered!
Make stuffed onions.... 
They can't say it's wierd. It's an ONION.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks every one for the suggestions  I'm sure I will come up with something.

As far as the suggestion of "being nice"....I've tried it. He keeps bringing it back up and I'm not the type to just sit back and say nothing 

It's not always turkey on the menu at my house either, sometimes it may be a pork roast, which freaks all the conformists out  Did a couple of capons one year.... a Cornish hen for every one another time. One year I did Prime Rib and all the naysayers/no shows actually showed up with company on their arm....won't do that again.

My BIL ALWAYS does a 'cook in the bag' ham for Christmas....I suppose I could freak him out and do a ham for Thanksgiving


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 2, 2008)

Lizannd said:


> prepare food that your friends dislike when you have them over.  Certainly the memu is up to you and how you cook your food is up to you but they are your guests and they are FAMILY.  I have prepared extra dishes for holiday dinners simply because I like to try different things and the more adventurous eaters are willing,  but I always make sure I have the safe, tried and true available also.  It's more work but it is for a Family Holiday. And memories are made from family traditions.



I always fix the normal...the extra foods I cook are for the wife and I and any other brave souls that want to try something different. That's what got me about the "funky veggies" this year......he/she/they _are under NO obligation to eat it what so ever. _So why bring it up


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 2, 2008)

How about a durian stuffed with okra?

Just drink alot, that'll patch things up.  LOL


----------



## blissful (Sep 2, 2008)

Grilled funky vegetable chunks with asparagus between each one. So they are 'touching'.

Maybe he doesn't like asparagus because it turns his pee a funny color or it smells (it's genetic and only happens to some people). So next conversation, ask him if that is his problem. Tell him you'd be more than happy to provide another funky vegetable due to his medical condition.

Maybe he's doing it to get your goat, so, serve goat! Goat in a sauce over spinach noodles.

Our family is the total opposite, we all bring food and try new recipes each year for the holidays, the same thing over and over would be boring to us.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2008)

blissful said:


> Maybe he doesn't like asparagus because it smells (it's genetic and only happens to some people).


Just as a side note, this actually happens to everybody. The genetic part is whether you can smell it or not. Some people just can not smell it, but if you can smell it then you would smell it from anyone.


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2008)

purple perivians!!!


----------



## Elf (Sep 2, 2008)

If your BIL is so fond of turkey in the bag, just go to a store that sells camping supplies. There are some very good freeze dried meals on the market, pick one that has turkey and veggies, Turkey Supreme pops in my mind, put the meal in a oven roaster bag, then follow the direction for cooking, usual 5-10 min in boiling water, then let it sit to blend the flavors. You can serve it in his favorite bag and he won't have to deal with funky vegetables or properly cook meat.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 3, 2008)

blissful said:


> Maybe he's doing it to get your goat, so, serve goat!



Perfect!!!! Thank you  I've been meaning to do one, this is the perfect time.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

GB said:


> Just as a side note, this actually happens to everybody. The genetic part is whether you can smell it or not. Some people just can not smell it, u can smell it then you would smell it from anyone.



Oh, goodness, don't come to one of our dinners that serves asparagus......man, oh, man, alive.........it's well and active in our genes.......and it's there after only one hour..........but it's also one of the most healthy veggies that you can serve so don't let a pee aftersmell turn you off...........and not everyone is afflicted by this........it's not a big deal......


----------

